
All the goodness gone from tea (1688) - aleyan
https://books.google.com/books?id=ux89AAAAIAAJ&lpg=PA93&ots=_0XDTIXhUw&dq=%22all%20the%20goodness%20gone%20from%20tea%22&pg=PA93#v=onepage&q&f=false
======
m52go
Sounds like the beginning of a good story. I really want to know what happens
with this guy.

Would be nice if Google didn't limit the visibility of a book published in the
17th century.

~~~
csours
I was able to see it by scrolling up and down some.

[https://imgur.com/gallery/cMoV7](https://imgur.com/gallery/cMoV7)

~~~
wavefunction
"Life, after all, is a dream of little more than fifty years, and, whatever
one does for a living, it is not difficult to stay so brief a course."

sublime

~~~
manmal
Would you mind describing what the last few words mean?

~~~
archagon
"Dude, can you just not be evil for like 50 years?"

------
Bodell
Reminds me of a quote from Citizen Kane.

"It's no trick to make a lot of money if all you want... is to make a lot of
money"

------
alekratz
I like how this book reads. A quick google search yields no copies for sale;
does anyone know where I might purchase a copy?

~~~
thesmallestcat
I suggest using the excellent BookFinder.com, not Google or Amazon, to search
for books.

[https://www.bookfinder.com/search/?author=&title=Nippon+Eita...](https://www.bookfinder.com/search/?author=&title=Nippon+Eitai-
gura&lang=en&isbn=&submitBtn=Search&new_used=*&destination=us&currency=USD&mode=basic&st=sr&ac=qr)

Shows a handful of copies from $50-100.

~~~
alekratz
Awesome. Thanks so much.

------
csours
> But if we live by subhuman means we might as well never have had the good
> fortune to be born human.

~~~
solidsnack9000
This is related to the Buddhist notion of the "opportunity of human form". (In
the Fukazazengi, Dōgen renders this as 人身の機要, read "ninshin no kiyō".)

To be born a god is too easy -- it's hard to turn to the dharma when life is
so good. To be born a demon or an animal is too difficult -- it's hard to
practice the way when life is so tough. As a human, we recognize fairly early
that life does not always go our way; but we are not without some control and
capacity for disciplined practice. It's this combination that allows us to (a)
want to practice and (b) be able to practice.

------
basicplus2
Gaku Gold Ichi-bu ban-kin ND (1599), JNDA 09-30, Struck in the Keicho era,
year 4 (1599),

[https://coins.ha.com/itm/japan/japan-gaku-gold-ichi-bu-
ban-k...](https://coins.ha.com/itm/japan/japan-gaku-gold-ichi-bu-ban-kin-
nd-1599-/a/3015-24197.s#auction-description)

------
e12e
You might be able to find it at a library:

[http://www.worldcat.org/title/japanese-family-storehouse-
or-...](http://www.worldcat.org/title/japanese-family-storehouse-or-the-
millionaires-gospel-modernised-nippon-eitai-gura-or-daifuku-shin-choja-
kyo-1688/oclc/27169755)

------
polm23
Looks like the original title is 茶の十徳も一度に皆, and it can be read (in modernized
Japanese) here:

[http://saikakuihara.blogspot.jp/2016/10/blog-
post_57.html](http://saikakuihara.blogspot.jp/2016/10/blog-post_57.html)

------
Camillo
If he made his money by honest means, he still wouldn't have been able to take
it to the afterlife.

I make a honest living, but, having no wife or children, I know that all the
money I save will ultimately be enjoyed by people who hate and despise me.

------
dfps
For people who like this book, I would recommend the books by the haiku poets
Issa and Basho (the books include Haiku here). And the Genji.

------
iandanforth
TLDR moral - "[I]f we live by subhuman means we might as well never have had
the good fortune to be born human."

